# Who is killing snows in SD



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey who is killing snows in SD and where at. Heard of one bunch around but other than that havent heard of anything else.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

SE SD....thats all i am guna say..


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

5 miles west of eagle butte, sd.

8)


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

After this snow storm there won't be any snow geese left in south dakota.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

SE SD is where they are at! They will get very little snow out of this system. The birds that are there will not go any where. This weekend their will be some big migration days into southern and central SD. Really going warm up starting friday. The sky will be full of them and ill be waiting for them.haha


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wednesday highs of 10 degrees is not going to keep the snow geese in south Dakota they will get up and leave, and with the wheather not getting over 30 degrees until Friday you will not see a migration until early next week.


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> Wednesday highs of 10 degrees is not going to keep the snow geese in south Dakota they will get up and leave, and with the wheather not getting over 30 degrees until Friday you will not see a migration until early next week.


I hope everyone believes this and stays home until early next week. :beer:


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

the professor said:


> 5 miles west of eagle butte, sd.
> 
> 8)


i just got here and set up but i dont see any???????


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

sdgoosekiller said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > 5 miles west of eagle butte, sd.
> ...


There around! might have to put some miles on to find them..


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

"Wednesday highs of 10 degrees is not going to keep the snow geese in south Dakota they will get up and leave, and with the wheather not getting over 30 degrees until Friday you will not see a migration until early next week"

if that would happen everytime it snowed a little, or got cold, the snows would NEVER get up to the tundra, you have to understand that the snows HAVE to get to the tundra at a certain time every year to successfully breed. Just got off the phone with my buddy from south dakota, said it's snowing a little, and they're EVERYWHERE.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

im about 25 minutes from sand lake and it snowed here all morning got a few inches but my truck is reading -2 and the high tomorrow is 7. not a goose in sight.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Ya its unfortunate but when they do come its gonna be a bad deal haha considering the snow line that will be up in north dakota.


----------



## snoegoosekiller69 (Mar 1, 2009)

teamshakeandbake said:


> Ya its unfortunate but when they do come its gonna be a bad deal haha considering the snow line that will be up in north dakota.


i hope they arent coming till nexweek because im geting out of school to kill some


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

reports of mass amounts of birds flying back into nebraska over norfolk this minute....huge strings stretching for miles heading south.....but as said b4 they will turn right around the first chance they get they are on a time table should get crazy this weekend in SD and i'll be there


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah i hope so the weather forecast is 39 40 and 38 for friday saturday and sunday


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

more like pushin 50 with south winds all weekend.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

saw two flocks headed south FAST over sioux falls tonight after work. riding this wind makes them look like they are going about 75 mph.


----------

